# Hancock



## G.B (Sep 13, 2009)

Found white oaks that were dropping hunted there only seen a doe and her fawn.
Good to get back in the woods.


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 15, 2009)

Saw 3 opening morning, no shot.


----------



## Buck75 (Sep 15, 2009)

found a few water oak acorns on the ground and a couple of red oak the squirels knocked out.


----------



## young gunna (Sep 16, 2009)

Hope the acorns drop early. The deer are in the wheat and oats right now.


----------



## jim34120 (Sep 25, 2009)

went monday thru wed. and only saw one deer and that was at 10 minutes to 1.Anyone else seeing anything


----------



## 00Beau (Sep 26, 2009)

Went Tuesday to check plots, did not hunt but saw 3 in one plot at 11:30, 2 in another plot at about 12:00, and one on acorns about 12:00, all in middle of day. Also saw more on side of  I20 feeding around 2pm on way home.


----------



## Buck75 (Sep 27, 2009)

found some more acorns in one place white,red and water oak good sign and 6 horned trees


----------



## How2fish (Sep 30, 2009)

Buck75 said:


> found some more acorns in one place white,red and water oak good sign and 6 horned trees



Buck75 where in Greene are you guys near?


----------



## Buck75 (Oct 11, 2009)

we are in hancock 15min west of sparta


----------



## Buck75 (Oct 11, 2009)

saw 5 deer friday no sign in food plots but all deer sign is on acorns mostly white and water oak.found 4 pawed places to for the first time this year.


----------



## G.B (Oct 12, 2009)

Deer were really moving this weekend guest missed a big 8 and 5 other bucks were seen. 1 doe was shot. Looking forward to this weekend, going to be cool deer will be moving, acorns are NOT over abundant where they are droping have a lot deer coming to them.


----------



## Hancock Head Hunter (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks like we are going to have some good weather for opening weekend....they are saying lows around 46 and high of 65 with no rain.......cant wait......good luck to everyone!


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Oct 14, 2009)

This should be the best opener in a long time with the temps in the 40's. Good Luck to everyone. Can not wait to be sitting in the stand Sat morning.


----------



## jim34120 (Oct 19, 2009)

*Anyone care to predict??*

Whats everyone saying about the rut. When do yall think its going to hit.


----------



## 00Beau (Oct 19, 2009)

We saw lots of deer, 3 killed, one is a 125 inch 11 point, and they were moving all day, hitting the food plots hard and chasing more than I have ever seen in my life, but the does were not receptive.


----------



## stev (Oct 19, 2009)

Seen 7 deer from sat till today this am.In all its been a good start of a season in hancock where i hunt.Best ive seen in a few yrs on opening day of rifle.


----------



## Buck75 (Oct 25, 2009)

first week of nov should be great jim34120


----------



## 450rdawg (Oct 30, 2009)

Heading to Hancock tomorrow.  Took M,T and W off, have to be back Thursday for sales review.  I will let you know what kind of movement I see.  Weather's gonna cool off starting Sunday morning.


----------



## greg1 (Oct 30, 2009)

bucks were really moving this morning. saw six pointer and seven pointer chasing one doe and then had shooter buck slip downwind of me and get away before I could get on. Also saw a small 8 and another buck cruising.  Rut starting to kick in.


----------



## 450rdawg (Nov 4, 2009)

Didn't see alot of movement in the morning but they were out early in the evenings.  Rutting activity is deffinately up and they are chasing.  Got fortunate yesterday evening when this guy stepped out chasing a doe.  Heavy but not much for tine length.  Scored 125 6/8 but weighed in at 200 pounds even.  This was my biggest bodied deer ever even though I have beaten that score with a buck that was 15 pounds lighter.  Crazy thing was, I didn't see the big one in the cut over that was 50 yards from him until after this one was down and he ran off.  Maybe someone else on the club will get a crack at him.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Nov 4, 2009)

That is a beautiful deer. Congrats on the harvest. I hope they will be rutting this weekend when I get down there to Hancock.


----------



## 450rdawg (Nov 4, 2009)

Big Buck Hunter said:


> That is a beautiful deer. Congrats on the harvest. I hope they will be rutting this weekend when I get down there to Hancock.



You'll probably see more rutting action than I did.  Be safe and good luck.


----------



## tylernext (Nov 4, 2009)

great deer. congrats.hope they are moving this weekend.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Nov 8, 2009)

Scrapes were everywhere. They are tearing up some trees. But guess what, no bucks were seen on our club. All our guys saw plenty of does but no bucks behind them. What is going on with the rut? All in all it was a beautiful weekend just a little warm.


----------



## 450rdawg (Nov 8, 2009)

Big Buck Hunter said:


> Scrapes were everywhere. They are tearing up some trees. But guess what, no bucks were seen on our club. All our guys saw plenty of does but no bucks behind them. What is going on with the rut? All in all it was a beautiful weekend just a little warm.



Did any of you guys do any mid day hunting.  I keep saying I'm gonna do it but I'm too stubborn to break my old habbits.  If you're going this weekend it may be a little cooler.  I'll give a look on accuweather to see.  The five day forecast is showing 34* in Atlanta on Thursday.


----------



## 450rdawg (Nov 8, 2009)

Okay. I just checked the forecast for this weekend and Friday morning it's supposed to be 39*, Saturday morning 41* and Sunday morning 46*.  Highs are supposed to be from 70-73 all 3 days.


----------



## Hunt365 (Nov 9, 2009)

Great deer 450. Waitin on the weekend..


----------



## G.B (Nov 9, 2009)

Took away this guys AARP card


----------



## thaney10 (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow!  Congrats on a fantastic MATURE buck!


----------



## How2fish (Nov 10, 2009)

Congrats! Great buck!


----------



## young gunna (Nov 10, 2009)

Was he killed on Covey Rise?


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 11, 2009)

Hunted hard from Friday the 6th thru Tuesday the 10th, deer everywhere,  Saw deer all day in Rain on Tuesday, killed nice 8 point checking 10 does in food plot at 5:15pm. Will be back at it Thursday thru Sunday.


----------



## 450rdawg (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow, those hocks look like they've been on fire.  Great looking buck.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Nov 18, 2009)

Anyone heading to Hancock this weekend? If so do you expect the rut to to be still going on and what food sources would you hunt near? Looks like rain for this weekend and cooler temps.


----------



## 450rdawg (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm heading down Friday.  Tagged out for the year (club rules only allow 1) but I was down last weekend and had a nice 8 point chasing a doe across a clover field.  If you still have some white oaks dropping or acorns left on the ground that's where I'd hunt.  Almost impossible to pull them off the acorns while they're still there.


----------



## nosfedgta (Nov 18, 2009)

the rut is far from over in hancock trust me. The little ones were chasing 2 weeks ago and jus this week is when I saw 2 nice ones chasing. I think from the 15th untill thanksgiving you will see more chasing than ever in hancock...Look in deer and deer hunting about the 7 year sequence when it comes to the rut. We are supposed to have the best one ever this year...


----------



## David Pinner (Nov 19, 2009)

nosfedgta said:


> the rut is far from over in hancock trust me. The little ones were chasing 2 weeks ago and jus this week is when I saw 2 nice ones chasing. I think from the 15th untill thanksgiving you will see more chasing than ever in hancock...Look in deer and deer hunting about the 7 year sequence when it comes to the rut. We are supposed to have the best one ever this year...



I'm with you, This past weekend things were just getting cranked up.  Me and my buddy saw 5 different bucks chasing saturday morning. The weekend before we started seeing a couple of young bucks pushing does.  This weekend through thanksgiving should be prime time.


----------



## davidr1 (Nov 19, 2009)

Last Saturday evening, had a guest shoot a doe and a little 5pt came out behind her and tried to take care of business while she was laying on the ground.


----------



## 450rdawg (Nov 19, 2009)

davidr1 said:


> Last Saturday evening, had a guest shoot a doe and a little 5pt came out behind her and tried to take care of business while she was laying on the ground.



That's awesome!!!


----------



## 450rdawg (Nov 22, 2009)

David Pinner said:


> I'm with you, This past weekend things were just getting cranked up.  Me and my buddy saw 5 different bucks chasing saturday morning. The weekend before we started seeing a couple of young bucks pushing does.  This weekend through thanksgiving should be prime time.



Guys, I think it's over.  At least where I'm hunting.  Out of the entire weekend I only had 1-6 point come out yesterday evening and he didn't seem to be rutting at all.  I think we're in the lock down period that we seem to experience every year about this time.  I could be wrong cause God knows I'm no expert but this is JMO.


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 22, 2009)

450rdawg said:


> Guys, I think it's over.  At least where I'm hunting.  Out of the entire weekend I only had 1-6 point come out yesterday evening and he didn't seem to be rutting at all.  I think we're in the lock down period that we seem to experience every year about this time.  I could be wrong cause God knows I'm no expert but this is JMO.


I agree, my place has been wide open until this week, but I think it will fire back up in about 2 weeks. And then again when season ends, always find more buck sign 1st week of January than any other time. All the does are not bred yet. JMO.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Nov 22, 2009)

Going to the club and was less than a quarter of a mile from our entrance a nice 8 pointer was crossing the road Friday night around 7 p.m. , he was wanting to cross the road but my truck was in his way. He was following a doe. He just stood there waiting on us to get on by him so he could continue to chase. As soon as we got by him he made it across the road. Saturday morning my brother missed a big buck (buck fever), he said this buck looked tired. He waited till the buck got into the opening and he flat out missed. The weekend started out bad when I got down to our camp and someone had broke into my camper. They must have been hungry because they ate all of my containers of Pringles. That person also stole my portable furnace and my weather radio. After hunting in this club for 10 yrs this was a first. Anyways I hope everyone else had a great weekend.


----------



## 450rdawg (Nov 23, 2009)

Gonna give it another go this weekend.  BBH, hate to hear about your problem.  I don't know what I'd do if someone got into our camper and ate my goober grape.  It's became a staple this year around camp.  I think we'll start seeing a lot more action in the next week or so.


----------



## nosfedgta (Nov 23, 2009)

hunted tonight and saw nothing. sat, sund, saw does with no bicks around or following...


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Nov 24, 2009)

Hopefully with this colder weather this weekend there will be plenty of movement. With the leaves falling you can see farther through the woods and see more movement.


----------



## vtdawg09 (Nov 24, 2009)

I saw three does last night and two so far this morning


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Nov 25, 2009)

Looks like some good temps for this weekend. Wish everyone luck and a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## georgiaboy027 (Nov 25, 2009)

^^^Same to ya BBH headin down about 2:30 tommorrow cant wait


----------



## 00Beau (Nov 27, 2009)

Saw does and small bucks Wednesday evening and Thanksgiving morning, slowed way down, going back Saturday morning. Good Luck to all!


----------



## nosfedgta (Nov 28, 2009)

went tonight and saw nada...............................I was hunting over a food plot too...


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Hunted Friday did not see anything till right after dark after the wind died down. Deer started filtering into the food plot under the light of the moon. Did not see anything Saturday looks like things have really calmed down. Time to start meat hunting.


----------



## msdins (Nov 29, 2009)

Big Buck Hunter said:


> Time to start meat hunting.



Same for me. Took a big doe yesterday afternoon that was so run down from the rut that you could almost see her rib cage.


----------



## georgiaboy027 (Nov 29, 2009)

Hunted since Thurs. night and got home this afternoon and didnt see anything? 1 deer shot all weekend a very good doe but I am clueless a couple of guys were there for the past 9 days and saw only 2 or 3 deer? What is going on?


----------



## dawg450r (Nov 29, 2009)

Definately slowing down. Went down Thursday evening, and just got home. Only saw a couple of small bucks, and 1 good size doe shot. It seems they are starting to hit food plots late in evening on a regular basis.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Your right dawg450r, I had the same thing happen to me. The deer didn't come out to the food plots till dark. But yes they are working the food plots over well. Looks like next weekend I will be sitting between the thick stuff and the food plots. Hopefully catch them while there is some light.


----------



## 450rdawg (Nov 30, 2009)

georgiaboy027 said:


> Hunted since Thurs. night and got home this afternoon and didnt see anything? 1 deer shot all weekend a very good doe but I am clueless a couple of guys were there for the past 9 days and saw only 2 or 3 deer? What is going on?



It's just that time of year.  I've been hunting Hancock for 6 years now and we go through this every year about this time.  Give it a week or 2 and you should start seeing those bucks on the food plots getting fat for the winter.

I hope!


----------



## georgiaboy027 (Dec 1, 2009)

450rdawg said:


> I hope!


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks like it will be a cold and windy weekend. Is anyone heading to Hancock to give it a try?


----------



## 450rdawg (Dec 1, 2009)

Personally, I'm taking the weekend off (from deer hunting).  Good luck to all who give it a try and keep us posted on your results.


----------



## catahoularick31 (Dec 2, 2009)

We will be down around the east lake area


----------



## georgiaboy027 (Dec 2, 2009)

The wind is looking like it may not be that bad and the temp's finally droping? I was going to sit this one out but it's starting to look pretty good


----------



## swamp (Dec 2, 2009)

Big Buck Hunter said:


> Looks like it will be a cold and windy weekend. Is anyone heading to Hancock to give it a try?



I may try have not been to camp in 2 weeks!


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Dec 3, 2009)

I think this will be a great Saturday to be in the woods. Hopefully it does snow, but it does look pretty cold. This should be an interesting weekend to hunt.


----------



## 450rdawg (Dec 3, 2009)

I wish you guys the best of luck this weekend.  I'm staying in Dahlonega.


----------



## nosfedgta (Dec 4, 2009)

man I sat from 6:15am till 12pm today and did not see 1 deer!!!! I hunted the afternoon in baldwin county and did not see anything either! long frustrating day for sure.


----------



## georgiaboy027 (Dec 6, 2009)

Skunked again this weekend


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Dec 7, 2009)

Yep, got skunked myself. Did see a doe on the way to the stand Saturday afternoon while the wind was blowing 40 mph. Oh well maybe next weekend.


----------



## nosfedgta (Dec 11, 2009)

anyone going tomm am before the rain hits? I am going to give it a try..


----------



## 450rdawg (Dec 13, 2009)

Had 6 on a food plot Friday afternoon.  Saturday morning was dead and only saw 1 button buck Saturday afternoon when it was raining.  I don't kow about you guys but I think our population's just not quite what it used to be in Hancock.  We sure do have a lot more coyotes(sp) than we used to have tho.  It may not affect the adult deer very much but I think it's doing a number on our fawn survival rate.  Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## davidr1 (Dec 13, 2009)

Same on our club. We have seen more coyotes during the day than we ever have. Most have been shot, a few misses. Most of our members have not been down the past two weeks. Letting it settle down a little. We will be down in force this weekend and try to salvage the season.


----------



## georgiaboy027 (Dec 14, 2009)

davidr1 said:


> Same on our club. We have seen more coyotes during the day than we ever have. Most have been shot, a few misses. Most of our members have not been down the past two weeks. Letting it settle down a little. We will be down in force this weekend and try to salvage the season.



X2 that's excatly what we did.Hopefully we'll see something this weekend .The coyotes have been out in full force this year for sure


----------



## nosfedgta (Dec 15, 2009)

im going to give it a try tomm. Im going to sit from 10 till dark...ill try to give some updates from the tree if my phone cooperates!


----------



## nosfedgta (Dec 16, 2009)

well things didnt work out the way I planned today. I was not able to ge early, but I was able to get in and setup by 2:45 I am sitting in a new spot in about a 150 acres of thinned pines. As far as I know i am the only one who has hunted this area. I saw a doe at 3:30 which is the earliest I have ever seen a deer here so I hope that is a good sign. Maybe Mr. big will show himself and I can get a shot. I just hope when I come in the morning I can find my stand lol. I am way back in here! its not easy to get to either, lots of walking.


----------



## nosfedgta (Dec 16, 2009)

Saw a 5 pointer at 5:25 today.  I will be back at it in the am...


----------



## dawg450r (Dec 20, 2009)

*Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----*

Just got back home from a full weekend. Hunted Friday evening, Saturday morning and evening, and Sunday morning. Didn't see a thing. Thats it for me, maybe next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## davidr1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Same thing. The rain stopped Friday about 4:00. Figured the deer would be feeding before dark, didn't see a thing. Same for Saturday and Sunday. One more weekend for me.


----------



## fishingtiger (Dec 20, 2009)

hunted sat eve and all day today. didnt see anything either. Tough weekend!


----------



## nosfedgta (Dec 25, 2009)

Well i went dec 24, 23, 22, 19, 18 , and saw deer every day. alllllllllllll does and no bucks! I though for sure I woul dhave seen buck cruisng through somewhere. I hope to score before the season ends. I have been hunting in thinned pines. My buddy has been hunting food plots and has not seen a thing! weird!


----------



## 450rdawg (Dec 27, 2009)

The're not hitting our brassica yet.  I don't think the frost has really gotten it good yet.


----------



## 450rdawg (Dec 31, 2009)

Okay, so the brassica has been bit by the frost.  They're all over it and pulling the turnips up and munching on them too.  


My last sit was this evening and I had a yearling doe and a fawn on the food plot.  Overall it was a tough season with minimal activity durring bow season.  The weather wasn't very cooperative but I had a blast.  

I would like to say to all the members of the Lonesome Dove Hunting Club that I've had a great time hunting and sharing camp with you this year.  Hunting's just not the same if you don't have anyone to share it with.  It's much more than just the kill.  It's the experience and the comroddery(sp) with the fellas.  God blessed us with a safe season full of enjoyment.

I look forward to next year!!!!

God bless you all.


----------



## Big Buck Hunter (Jan 2, 2010)

Well the season is done for us in Hancock County. I just want to thank everyone that would report their findings or success on this thread. I have really enjoyed getting to know ya'll. Happy New Year and be safe. See ya'll in September.
God Bless


----------

